

Ask HN: Where/How can we find temp Tech Workers for a week in NYC? - demosquared


======
demosquared
We are a bit behind on one of our client's projects and need some help to get
it wrapped up. Does HN have any suggestions as to how/where we can get some
coders (mostly frontend/HTML/CSS) and 1 or 2 PHP backend to come in to our
office (SOHO) and work for a week? Thanks.

------
alfredp
Do you have contact info?

~~~
demosquared
demosquared@ gmail.com

